# Training pigeons



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

So I bought a Deutsch Drahtharr she is 10 weeks old and she is already pointing its my chickens but hey they are birds 🤣. So I need some pigeons in the near future to use for her training. So if someone could point me in the right direction I would be obliged. I would prefer homing but beggars can’t be choosers.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

General area may be helpful for other members for suggestions? May try craigslist? I have seen pigeon, quail and pheasants all for sale under the farm section in my area in NE Ohio


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Sorry I am in ne ohio trumbull co to be exact


----------

